# TRBA STATE SHOW



## lelanatty (Apr 17, 2011)

The Texas Rabbit Breeders' Association held their 52nd Annual State Show this weekend April 15th-17th. If you went to this show please post your results! I would like to know how everyone in the forum family did


----------



## 4kr (Apr 17, 2011)

Awe! Nobody went?? I was curious too...


----------



## lelanatty (Apr 17, 2011)

4kr wrote:


> Awe! Nobody went?? I was curious too...


I went, and have amazing news but am having trouble posting pics from the RO gallery. I'm going to photobucket them and they will be up soon


----------



## lelanatty (Apr 17, 2011)

Natty Dwarfs Rabbitry did very well at this show! I decided to show in Youth this time around.

Natty's Navasota, Otter Sr. Buck Placed 3rd of 4






Natty's Cedar, Otter Sr. Doe won BOB, and 2nd RU in Show!









I am so excited for her, and for me! This is my first ever BOB win, she is a homegrown, and the 2nd Runner Up is just icing on the cake! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 4kr (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations Lela!!!:yahoo:Your girl is just gorgeous, it's no surprise that she did so well.:blueribbon:Thank for sharing!


----------



## lelanatty (Apr 17, 2011)

4kr wrote:


> Congratulations Lela!!!:yahoo:Â Your girl is just gorgeous, it's no surprise that she did so well.Â :blueribbon:Thank for sharing!


Thanks!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 18, 2011)

I was so happy for you!! 

I dont have pictures but know what i got
ANNDDD I SOLD ALL BUT ONE of my baby tans!! And they went to youth breeders! Im so excited for all the kids who got bunnies and I hope they enjoy!!

Judge: John Soper from CA
BCA - Athena SOLD
2 out of 3

BCB - Bianca SOLD
1 out of 3
Best Opposite of Variety
Best Opposite of Breed

BCD - Diesel - thinking of taking him to Convention to see how he does against the big breeders  I love this little guy
2 out of 4

BCE - Ember SOLD
1 out of 4
Best of Variety
Best of Breed

Oh I also got unexpected news when I attended the Banquet! I got a trophy for 2nd place Specialty Points. 
14 shows and 710 points YAY Now my next goal is to get over 1000


----------



## 4kr (Apr 18, 2011)

Way to Go!!!! Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## lelanatty (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats Sarah! I hope you meet your points goal this year! And with youth breeders getting them the numbers are sure to increase quickly! Go Tans!


----------



## majorv (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats Lela and Sarah! Hard work pays off, doesn't it!

One of my Himalayan junior does won BOV and BOS. It was my first trophy! It was even more valuable to me because one of the otherHimalayan exhibitors I was competing againstis a well knownbreeder in the state, as well as beingan ARBA judge.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats Mom!! You did so well  Now quit beating yourself up about your competition!


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Apr 19, 2011)

Well Mine and T.J.'s Mini Rex did farely well but my youngest son's Polish did great he got a 4th on his broken blue sr buck, 2nd on his broken black sr buck, 1st on his blue jr buck and 1st and bosv on his broken blue sr doe ( got our first leg on this home grown little doe) and my Tan got 3rd out of three. Sorry no pics.


----------



## lelanatty (Apr 19, 2011)

That's great Toby! Congrats!


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks lelanatty and Congrats to you also your NDs look Awesome............


----------



## LindyS (Apr 19, 2011)

Lindsey I thought you would have went?! Congrats Sarah and Lela! I can't wait for our next show, starting to get alittle itchy.


----------



## SNM (Apr 19, 2011)

So sad I won't make it to any shows this Summer 

You're rabbits look great. Makes me want to give ND's a try.Might pick me up a duo of BEW's from Lonestar Rabbitry.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 19, 2011)

Shy why not? I was hoping to meat you sooner or later.


----------



## 4kr (Apr 19, 2011)

Lindy-> I was hoping to go and pick up some DHs there but ended up going to Sedalia anyway. ;-) We'll be there next year for sure!! Can't wait now!


----------



## SNM (Apr 19, 2011)

Well. I thought it would be best to wait until after we get back from our cruise(1st week in june)to breed.If I breed now they'll be about a week when I leave I'm very picky about my rabbits and their care. I wouldn't feel right leaving a bunch of newborns with somebody who doesn't know much about rabbits. The timeline just isn't working out for me 

Even if I did breed all of them. none of the mini rex would be developed by the show.I might pop up in the June show if I'm requested for my reds(there's usually nothing to compare your stock too).. If ash asks me to come to the show I probably will


----------



## LindyS (Apr 19, 2011)

Ahhhh ok. Well we are gonna put Loaky our S.M. Buck we just got on the table. See how he does.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats Lela!!!


----------



## lelanatty (Apr 20, 2011)

Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote:


> Congrats Lela!!!



Thanks!


----------

